# الجان......فى الكتاب المقدس



## Messias (5 نوفمبر 2005)

*الجان......فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله القوى



الجان


 جن الشيء ستره، وبه سمي الجن لاستنارهم واختفائهم عن الابصار.. وكانوا يعتقدون ان " الجان " روح تلبي دعوة صاحبه. والكلمة العربية هي ترجمة للكلمة العبرية " اوب " ومعناها " اجوف " او " اناء فارغ "، لانهم كانوا يظنون ان صوت الجان ياتي من بطن صاحب الجان، او بالنسبة " للصوت الاجوف " الذي كان يتكلم به وكانه خارج من باطن الارض ( إش 8 : 19، 29 : 4 ). 

وكانت الاستعانة بالجان عادة شائعة بين الشعوب الوثنية، ولكن الناموس قد نهى عنها ( لا 19 : 31، 20 : 6 و 27، تث 18 : 11 ). وقد نفي الملك شاول ــ في اول عهده ــ اصحاب الجان والتوابع من الارض، ولكن في نهاية ايامه بعد ان تركه الرب، لجا إلي امراة صاحبة جان في عين دور ( 1 صم 28 : 3 و 7 و 8 و 9، أخ 10 : 13 ). وقد اقترف منسى نفس هذا الشر ( 2 مل 21 : 6، 2 أخ 33 : 6 )، ولكن الملك يوشيا اباد " السحرة والعرافين والترافيم والاصنام وجميع الرجاسات التي رئيت في ارض يهوذا وفى اورشليم " ( 2 مل 23 : 24 ). رغم ذلك يبدو ان هذا الشر ظل ـ إلي حد ما ــ يمارس في يهوذا إلي ايام السبي ( إش 8 : 19، 19 : 3 ). 

*


----------

